# Drilling Guide bushes



## Pintglass (31 May 2009)

Hello

Im looking for some guide bushes to put into a jig i would like to make, i've seen some on the net some where but carnt seem to find them again.
Ideally i wanted something over 16mm but that is the longest i've seen, if any one knows of a place where i could get some from that would be great. 
I did ask a couple of my local engineering firms if they could make me some but they didn't seem all that interested.

Thanks Pintglass


----------



## seanybaby (31 May 2009)

I got some about a month ago from here http://www.boneham.co.uk


----------



## Shay Vings (8 Jun 2009)

I think Axminster tool have a set of 4 plastic: dunno whether they would be suitable. Suggest also look at Rutland Dakota: I think they have some steel ones.


----------

